# My Grill



## Greg Rempe

I have a Weber Genesis Silver B...after reading a thread on the TVWB I became a little concerned last night when I was grilling burgers.

I heard that the burners are supposed to have a cool blue flame vs. anything orange...is this true and if so, how do I correct it?

Concerned!!


----------



## Rob D.

Doesn't orange flame mean improper combustion, so you could adjust the air flow coming into the burner?  I don't know if the Weber has this, but on my V.C. there's little sleeves on the burners so you can adjust the air flow (kinda like a bunsen burner in chem. lab).....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan

I think orange means too much air in the mix.  Call the Weber Help line and ask them how to adjust it.


----------



## Greg Rempe

I am a little aprehensvie (for good reason) to take apart my grill in fear I will screw something up!!  It may come as a huge surprise....I am not very handy!! :grin:


----------



## Guest

Yeah, we remember who it was that installed the easy as pie guru Eyelet backwards!  :p


----------



## Captain Morgan

Dude, cleaning the burners is easy and should be part of your regular maintenance schedule.  First just remove the grates and take your grill brush to it.  Light it and observe the flame...if it's still yellow, you may need to remove the burner and clean it better, but it's easy to put back in.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Is it as easy as installing a GURU eyelet?? :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I am a little aprehensvie (for good reason) to take apart my grill in fear I will screw something up!!  It may come as a huge surprise....*I am not very handy!!* :grin:



As noted with the instalation of your eyelets. :grin: First check and make sure there are no spider webs or nests at the orifices. If there are clean these first.  Then go and adjust the flames. Greg, it isn't hard to adjust the flame. Loosen the screw on the venturi. (Loosen only, do not remove!) Lite the burner and turn the sleeve so you close the air opening, a little at a time. Each little turn or bit of a turn I should say, look at the flame and check out its color. As soon as you get it blue, tighten the screw you loosed and your ready to go. Do this for each burner.


----------



## Guest

Susan Z said:
			
		

> ....  Less room for KA-BOOM!


LMFAO!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Maybe you should stick to the frying pan burgers....  Less room for KA-BOOM!



Susan, if I didn't like you so much and think you were so funny, I'd punch you in your mouth for that comment!!


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":93spmrwa]Maybe you should stick to the frying pan burgers....  Less room for KA-BOOM!



Susan, if I didn't like you so much and think you were so funny, I'd punch you in your mouth for that comment!! [/quote:93spmrwa]
Truth hurts, eeh??  :p


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":2llw50g2]Maybe you should stick to the frying pan burgers....  Less room for KA-BOOM!



Susan, if I didn't like you so much and think you were so funny, I'd punch you in your mouth for that comment!! [/quote:2llw50g2]

Don't make come over and kick your a$$ Rempe!


----------



## Rob D.

According to the V.C. manual, wavy yellow flame means too little air, hard blue flame means too much air.....

Rob


----------



## Greg Rempe

Brian H said:
			
		

> Greg,
> How old is your grill?
> 
> Have you noticed this before?
> 
> Propane or Natural gas?



Less than a year

Just since I started using it this year...few weeks back

LP

I took the grates and bars off...the first tube has an obvious clog in it...the burner lights half was down then stops for a while...then lights the rest of the way.

Also, the cross-over bar burns orange when all 3 burners are going...Guess I have to bite the bullet and take it all apart and clean it inside and out!  Bye forever!! :grin:


----------



## Guest

Brian H said:
			
		

> Less than a year? That doesnt make sense the burner is clogged.
> 
> If you dont make it back, can Woodman run the site?


 :roll: THAT's just what we need!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Hey man, you have spider nests in there. Pull the tubes and clean. I soak mine in amonia and water solution.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Well let's see...it took less than an hour to clean and I broke it to boot!    Tubes are all clean but now it won't light!  Damn it!  *I SUCK!!*


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Did you clean them in water? Are you not getting a spark? Can you smell gas? If the gas will flow, light it manually and let it burn for a while. If it was wet, this will get out all of the water. If the gas doesn't flow, your screwed! Thank god for those kettles huh!


----------



## Greg Rempe

no...I tried lighting it with a fire stick and it would flicker and then snuff out!

I called Weber...they asked me to bleed the lines of gas and then try it again...I did but to no avail...so she is sending me out a new hose and regulator?  Great, something new to install and f*&K up!


----------



## Captain Morgan

More cowbell!


----------



## Guest

Hey Greg..Who changes the light bulbs in your house?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Maybe you consider charcoal.....Kettles are good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Hey Capt. I'm thinking more that he should just do take out!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Susan Z said:
			
		

> KA
> BOOM!
> 
> :smt074



Well. I just tried to go re-light it again...same thing, pulsing blue flame and then nuttin!  AAAARRRRGGGGHHH!!! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Did you check the bottle? Is it full? Is it turned on?


----------



## Greg Rempe

It's full!! :?


----------



## Finney

Cheap-ass Weber crap!  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

ya know, when I was in Basic Training, I learned to take apart and re-assemble my grill blindfolded.  In the rain.  While it was burning.  Now drop and give me 20!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

That was good Capt.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Well, no thanks to any of you "pros" but I managed to fix the grill.  Nevermind what the problem was...I fear for my personal safety as it is!!

Currently fired up and drying out from the rain...flame still has a little orange in it but I did everything correctly per the manual...any suggestions?


----------



## Guest

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> ...any suggestions?


Yeah ~ Next time, read the manual 1st.. :p


----------



## Greg Rempe

I post an honest question...get 1 page of help (I guess) and 3 pages of slams...sheez!

Which reminds me...I detect a strong smell of gas from my oven...is it ok for me to go in there head first with a lit match to light my way??!!


----------



## Finney

I'm truly surrprised that Cappie could go four pages without making reference to a 'Loaded Goat' and 'Blew-ie'.

Surprised or disappointed... I don't know which.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I post an honest question...get 1 page of help (I guess) and 3 pages of slams...sheez!
> 
> Which reminds me...I detect a strong smell of gas from my oven...is it ok for me to go in there head first with a lit match to light my way??!!



Now if you would tell us how you fixed the problem, then we can really slam you


----------



## Greg Rempe

Nick,  exactly why I'm not telling you what the problem was!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Nick,  exactly why I'm not telling you what the problem was!!


    :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Guest

Sounds to me like something stupid ~ Operator Error.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Raine, ya'll got any charcoal grills for sale?  I'm looking to get rid of my gasser.


----------



## Finney

Raine said:
			
		

> Not at the moment..
> 
> How about a WSM?



You selling it cheap?  Email me. (address in profile)


----------



## Finney

He's got one.
But he insists on making faux Q on a gas cooker.  
Naw... he uses his WSM, he just uses that gas thing for whole pigs (well almost whole pigs). :badgrin:


----------

